# New Clutch...



## solodesignz (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey,

I have a 2004 350z, a month ago the car died on me and they dealership said it was the variable valve timer.... That shot some debri into my engine, screwing it up. So they had to replace my engine. Under warranty lucky...

Now that the engine is out, they are ssaying I need a new clutch. I dont drive my car too hard, I dont race it or anything... I'm thinking it is kind of early to need a new clutch....

Anyways, they want $1400 to replace it including flywheel, and all that other crap (using genuine nissan parts)...

Meineke is wanting $795 (using aftermarket parts), spinning flywheel, not a new one.

dealership is saying not to use aftermaket parts, meineke is saying that factory parts are more expensive and dont last as long...


I am thinking meinke is the way to go...

I need to make the decision soon , because as soon as the engine isin, i would have to pay $1400+800 if i choose the dealership option.

Any quick input would be REALLY appreciated! thanks


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Buy a good aftermarket clutch with a pressure plate like Exedy or dual friction Centerforce. Flywheel could be span and last a lot longer. I don’t know why it would have to be done on 2004. I have a 1990 300zx and flywheel is fine and was never reworked. Under normal driving conditions, your clutch should last allot longer. 
You could also upgrade flywheel to a lighter aftermarket one. It’s just a flywheel.
Dealers price is crazy. Ask meineke, how much they would charge for labor and research this forum for clutch preferences. People ask about clutches all the time. You will probably spend about $800 for parts and labor and have an excellent clutch in your car if you go this way.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.stillen.com/sportscars_p...3&EndYear=2005&cat=2&Brand=&subcat=221&dsbp=1

One more thing. Aftermarket is different. Don’t buy a Joe Blow, god knows where and how it’s made clutch. Look for a performance oriented but not a racing multi plate clutch. Basically a stage 1. Because it’s using better friction materials, it will slip less and heat up less and will last much longer. Stage 2 or 3 will have higher pedal pressure and some will make noise on engagement not to mention that you would have a very hard clutch. I have Centerforce dual friction and can highly recommend it.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

If you buy an Exedy, you know you will be getting a good clutch, since Exedy is made by Daikin Clutch who supplies the stock clutch for most import and domestic vehicles.
The stock clutch is good, and even buying an aftermarket stock replacement for a cheaper price may seem like a good idea, but I don't think its a good idea unless you know it to be a good and reputable brand. Definitely get the Exedy Stage 1. Its stronger and has a more positive feel than the stock replacement.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Sounds like a rip to me. Check out this link for good prices on these items http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=1234_1002_153_175_372 
I have the JWT cluth/flywheel and really like them. Perfect if you are going to stay NA.

I have heard REALLY good things about the Tilton combo too.


----------

